# Sage BE and Motta 54mm levelling tool, problem?



## Java_avaJ (Jun 9, 2019)

Sage include a depth guide to help get the level of coffee in the basket right but I've just got a Motta levelling tool which causes the coffee to be lower than than the guide depth. So, if I want to use the leveller, and it does have advantages, it seems I have to have a smaller dose, 15g, which sits lower in the basket. Does anyone think there'd be a problem with the lower level? Don't worry about the lower dose I'm just pulling a smaller shot.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dose need to be appropriate to the basket size , too little and it could cause channeling .

I am unsure what the dose level is for your stock baskets, i suspect 15g is on the low side but i have no experience with your 54mm basket.

Do Sage refer to a "dose" I think it's sitting lower in all honesty due to your dose size , which may be low and then you are grinding finer which means that dose will sit lower still .


----------



## Ryan_W (Jun 5, 2019)

15g is too low for a double.

I'm finding best results with around 18-19g. Thats 16s on grind 6 on my Barista Pro.


----------



## kwadsncoffee (May 2, 2019)

I agree with Ryan. I am using 19g on average with the motta distribution tool at its shallowest setting. Usually get good results with that.


----------



## Little_tipple (Apr 2, 2019)

the motta tool is great, but not immediately obviously adjustable - when i got mine, i had the same worries, until i realised you could screw the parts together - you just had to exert a fair amount of force to get this to happen! (which makes sense, cos if it was loose it'd happen too often...)


----------



## Java_avaJ (Jun 9, 2019)

Ryan_W said:


> 15g is too low for a double.
> 
> I'm finding best results with around 18-19g. Thats 16s on grind 6 on my Barista Pro.


 Is that with a Sage BE? I can get 17g in the double basket even with tamping very firmly, but you're grinding much finer than I am. If I grind that fine extraction time gets very long


----------



## Ryan_W (Jun 5, 2019)

I had to unscrew my Motto levelling tool and grease the O-ring. It was stiff as f......... from factory. Now it's silky smooth and set the shallowest setting (screwed all the way in).

I'm now using Coffee Compass beans (sooo good) and have my grind on 6 still and amount on 14s.

Starting pouring around 8s and finishes around 30s.


----------

